# White gooey substance developing in tank.



## basix (May 15, 2012)

The black suction cup has a white slippery jelly on it. Can see it somewhat well in this picture. To the touch it feels slippery and breaks apart and float in the tank. I was reading that this is a type of fungus due to over feeding? Can somebody confirm with the pic? Thanks!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Suction cups are known to do that when in water for a long time. It won't harm your fish so no worries  it's to do with the kind of material that the suction cup is made of. It's surface is just dissolving. Some people use magnets to hold things in place cuz they last longer


----------



## basix (May 15, 2012)

Ah, okay..awesome I thought I might have possibly had a big problem but it is just on the suction cups! Thanks for your help, I'll remember the magnets for the future!


----------

